# MLS Faces at SWGRS Show



## Gary Woolard (Jan 2, 2008)

So we were rushing to the show entrance when who did we see but J.J., the man under the big hat, his very self! He was on his way out to visit the Fairplex R.R. as we were going in. J.J's showing me the Colorado Models kits he just got.











I dunno'... whenever you see Chris Walas and Bob Baxter together, smiling like this, they're either admiring some very imaginative piece of modeling, or they're up to something!











Mike Reilley, John Corradini and Roy Heughins are hanging around outside the ladies' room. Oh, all right, it's just the camera angle -- they're hanging around The Door Hollow Shortline.












Dave Crocker and Sandra Baxter are handling the controls at the Door Hollow.













Roy Heughins again, here with Don Gage. Notice the "Jack-in-the Box" figure Roy's holding,mounted on a little drive train. Roy had discovered that the drive only picked up power from two wheels, and was looking for advice on a fix. Don was probably telling him to go to battery power. _(Or maybe Don's telling Roy not to let go of the invisible elf? You decide!)_











Carla's taken so many shots of vendors by now that they know her, and just go on with their business. But I think she managed to surprise our friend Randy Bryie, proprietor of Pacific Coast Railroad Supply and MLS sponsor!












Y'rs Tr'ly with Dan Hoag, another MLS sponsor and head of (can you guess from the picture?) Eaglewings Ironcraft.











John McGuyer looks on as his S.P. G4 rounds the curve on the Del Oro Pacific. John's engine took a tumble during one of SoCal's recent earthquakes, and this was its first run after John repaired and rebuilt it.














Jonathan Bliese, from MLS sponsor Electric Modelworks, is showing John from Upland Trains the new batch of narrow gauge switches from AMS. Note the true narrow gauge proportions of the tie-strip John is holding -- also available from AMS.













Ross Piper of Ranbow Ridge, makers of Precision Board buildings and kits, talks with Frank from the Fairplex RR Volunteers while another Fairplexie signs up for a Piper clinic on working with Precision Board. Precision Board seems to withstand the difficult Fairplex environment of heavy sun and constant watering, so the volunteers have initiated a program to replace many of their older buildings with Rainbow Ridge's product.












As luck would have it, this shot of a bored-looking Axel Tillman is the only picture SWMTP took of the Train-Li booth; that may have been because this was the only moment that there wasn't a crowd around the booth! Between their Pro-Track & switches, their recently authorized LGB repair service, and their supply of unique accessories and figures, there seemed to be constant traffic around the booth.












As things wound down on Sunday, David Roberts (gscaleisfun), who put this first SWGRS show together, brought out pizza for all the vendors!











Bob and Jackie Starr, in front of the live steam track. If it weren't for these two, I'm not sure we'd have a live steam community in Southern California!











Okay, ya' got us! Bob took this one, and Jackie insisted that we post it! "I'll bet you don't have a lot of the two of you!" she said -- and she was right! We got to laughing because the brim of Carla's hat kept falling down over her eyes, and I kept yanking it up!










There were certainly some MLS people that I missed talking to and Carla missed photographing -- Tommy Meija with Engineer Grace, Greg Elmassian, Josh (parkdesigner), Howard Maculsay, and Greg Stevens amongst them. Hopefully, we'll get another chance next year!


----------



## Dave F (Jan 2, 2008)

Great work Gary. It's always good to be able to put a face to a name... Thanks.


----------



## Don Howard (Jan 2, 2008)

Great pictures and comments as usual. 
Thanks!


----------



## John Corradini (Jan 2, 2008)

Gary 
Great pictures as usual. Thanks to Carla for taking them and
you for posting them.


----------



## Stan Cedarleaf (Jan 2, 2008)

Wonderful images of the MLS Gang..... thanks, Gary and Carla...









Great shot of JJ.... He's always sideways anyway....









Just who is that "strange" person on Bob Baxter's right????


----------



## John J (Dec 29, 2007)

A train show is not complete until I have seen Gary and Carla and Bob and Jackei. Once I have see these four everything in my universe is in proper order. 

My day is complete and it is a happy day. 

Thanks for the great pictures


----------

